# Oh, no! Another addict!



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, we made it to our second Schutzhund class today. It went really well considering we are both newbies, this whole thing is new to me! But after 2 classes I already know it, I have an addiction! Here is a video of our protection work (nobody wants to see our obedience now, the handler needs some lessons!)

Berlin's Second Class


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Just a few suggestions, I would really watch the grip on your pup, they are shallow. I did see the helper fix the grip once but that was all. The dog also had a shallow grip during the carry. A harness might be a good idea because the dog is pulling so hard, it will help with the barking and won't cut off his air supply. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I agree with Denise. Is this helper experienced? I would be worried about the helper giving him the sleeve when the dog didn't even have a full bite. Foundation is VERY important, trust me, I've learned the hard way.








I would use a harness like Denise said for starters.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am new too and my dog has had the same problem with grips. He also would give up the rag/toy/sleeve as soon as there was no pressure (like when he won it to carry, he would drop it). I only had certain people do bitework with him and immediately I could see improvement b/c these people know exactly what they are doing. Now and I rarely even tug with him at home to make sure he's only doing it correctly (often I can't really tell, so lately we've been using Gappay balls for reward b/c he has the whole ball in his mouth when he gets a few tugs, I don't have to worry about a poor grip on a tug toy and I leave the agitation work to the club).

We also really like using a harness even though a lot of people we train with use a collar. I got this harness and we like it a lot, plus it's cheap compared to other leather harnesses: http://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=96

He looks like he enjoys it!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What has the dog been worked on before? Going straight to the sleeve is not a good idea - you want to solidify the grip 1st.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86What has the dog been worked on before? Going straight to the sleeve is not a good idea - you want to solidify the grip 1st.


I agree with Sue on the sleeve for your second session the dog looks good with nice drive. But using a big sleeve is just plain dumb when making a grip foundation. This puts you in a difficult situation being a n00b to suggest working on something other than a sleeve for foundation hopefully the helper will realize this and take a couple of steps back


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

second session and on a sleeve?? seems like a bit of a rush. i would work the dog on a rag or pillow for starters and build his bite. shallow bites can be bad on the teeth plus you will lose points in a trial. 

on a different note your pup looks good aside from the bite. keep us updated, we need some more posts in the working dog section of this forum.


----------

